# 23 Weird but Awesome Things to Knit



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/23-weird-but-awesome-knitted-things?sub=1788527_603066#.qoe1RX9EG


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Fun! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Very creative ideas. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. I especially likjed the chairs and the elephants. What talent.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. I especially likjed the chairs and the elephants. What talent.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Crazy....but love them....


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Inspiring stuff!


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Rock cozies .... LOL


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Especially love the bike.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

apple cozies??? LMAO


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Like the hot water bottle cover


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the chair and wondered how much yarn that must mave taken. I laughed at the apple cozy, too. But I really liked the cafe curtains the best.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Interesting, some of them I did not find unusual, like the felting or the lamp shades and curtains. BUT, who in their right mind is going to spend time knitting APPLE COZIES??? what is the point of that? Boredom? lol


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> Interesting, some of them I did not find unusual, like the felting or the lamp shades and curtains. BUT, who in their right mind is going to spend time knitting APPLE COZIES??? what is the point of that? Boredom? lol


Well, maybe love for a GK to take to his/her teacher (with an apple inside.) Nothing crazy or boredom induced about that!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've seen these before and in fact, a couple of them I've on my Pinterest board to make.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I loved those chairs and the lamp done in crochet and the curtains. Color me crazy but I saw nothing weird about such art.
Some different strokes for different folks, maybe, but it is all about the love of the craft. (Smiling)


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Very neat!!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep, you are right that would be pretty cute!



nitchik said:


> Well, maybe love for a GK to take to his/her teacher (with an apple inside.) Nothing crazy or boredom induced about that!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I would definitely make the water bottle cover. Is there a pattern?


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

some cute and some cookie ideas. i like the hot air balloons. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Grandma11 said:


> Like the hot water bottle cover


Yes, and if you've ever used a heating pad, a cover for that would be a good idea, too.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

barcar said:


> I would definitely make the water bottle cover. Is there a pattern?


http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Eskimimi/fantailed-goldfish-hot-water-bottle-cover


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

CBB said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Eskimimi/fantailed-goldfish-hot-water-bottle-cover


Shoot, that one's just a picture, but there are lots of patterns; just search for "hot water bottle"


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I might try a few...love the curtain.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Apple cozies are a fun and frivolous item I agree, but I have seen weirder uses of yarn and time. Maybe the cozy helps keep the apple fresh longer.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Love it. Thamks for the link!


----------

